# Texans Unite!



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

New to RVing in Texas and would enjoy getting to know some fellow Texas RVers (and any others for that matter).

Anyone planning a Rally for this Fall in Texas or nearby? Would love to hear about one and meet some of y'all.

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

There are 2 Rallies planed that I know of in Texas right now. They are Texas Boomer's Rallies and they will be in Fentress, Tx. on October (8-10th) or at Admiralty RV in San Antonio, Tx. at Christmas (Dec 10th - 12).

We could do our own thing if you would like. Kathy and I love the Texas Hill Country area and make as many trips there as possible. How far are you from Kerrville?

Any other Texas Outbackers want to have fall a Rally?

Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Vern,

Sorry it took so long to get back to you.

We live in Abilene, about 4 or 4-1/2 hours from Kerrville. Went through there on our way to Port Aransas in August. Those hills are something else!!

Trying to get a spot in New Braunfels for the weekend of October 29-31 right now to attend the Wurstfest there. Never been, but have heard good things about it and thought it'd be interesting. Not having much luck so far, though! Waiting to hear from some RV parks I've emailed.

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

New Braunfels for the weekend of October 29-31 to attend the Wurstfest...

Hummm









If Kathy doesn't have to work maybe we could make it up that way. Keep me posted on how the park reservations are going. You know we could stay at Schertz/Stone Creek RV Park (830-609-7759). They are just 10 miles from New Braunfels & 24 miles from San Antonio. We have stayed there before, there just about 2 miles from our Outback dealer.

Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey, I used to live in SCHERTZ! (Universal City too!)

Ahhh, the 1980's!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Wurstfest is a good time. Let me recommend the Potter's Creek Corps of Engineers campground on Canyon Lake. Its about 25 miles west of New Braunfels on hwy 306. Beautiful grounds, well spaced sites, clean restrooms and showers, etc. Bad news is the don't take reservations, its first come first serve, but there are quite a number of sites.

There are three group areas intended for multiple campers, families/reunions and the like. They can be reserved. If there are enough people interested, I could contact them to see if we could reserve that area for a Rally.
Here's a web address, http://www.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/canyon/RecParks.htm

and a phone number for group area reservations. (830) 964-3341


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

GlenninTexas,

I don't know how many Outbackers are going other than my wife and I. Vern said he'd think about it.

How many people do you need to make reservations at the campsite you were thinking of? Is three enough? And are you and Vern committing to go?

I've only heard back from a couple of parks so far--River Ranch has no spaces available for that weekend; Riverside Resort at Canyon Lake said they have spaces (multiple, I guess) available. I was waiting on Canyon Trail, Landa, and Hill Country to check their availability. And I just emailed SChertz, too. If I don't hear back in a couple of days, I was thinking of going ahead and reserving Riverside.

Hope y'all can come.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

There are a few more Outbacker in the Great State, so we ought to give them a few days. I just called on making reservation for the family camp areas, but those too are first come first serve.

I only live 50 minutes from this site so we would likely be able to make it. Of course that is my wifes birthday weekend so I'd have to let her in on the decision.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't work on Fridays, so I'll give the RV parks until late Thursday afternoon to get back with me for reservations before I go ahead and make one. Surely they'll answer by then.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, We would try to make the Texas fall rally. Lot's going on in our lives right now, but maybe we can squeeze a weekend in!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Fellow Texans,

I'm tired of waiting on the RV Parks to contact me so I'm going ahead and reserve a space at Schertz Stone Creek Park like Vern suggested. It's off I-10 just a few miles south of New Braunfels. They emailed me and said they have space available and I'm going to take them up on it. Emailing them right after lunch.

I plan on arriving late afternoon on Friday, October 29, do something that night (don't know what yet!), attend the Wurstfest on Saturday and hang around with some of y'all (I hope), and return to Abilene on Sunday.

See y'all there!

Mark


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Mark,
As a native Texan, born in San Antonio, raised on the northeast side of Houston ( Huffman / Lake Houston ), transplanted in Reno. You make me homesick







reading about the Hill Country and "y'all". I have 2 brothers still in Huffman and a brother in Humble. I don't miss the heat, rain and humidity though. Lots of fun memories making high school band trips to New Braunfels.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Marc,

If your a two-stepper, the legendary Gruene Hall, where George Straight and many others got started is on the North side of New Braunsfels about 2 miles west on highway 306 from I-35.

Have Fun, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

GlenninTexas,

About the only two-steppin' I do is to the refrigerator and back to my recliner!!
Seriously, though, I've been to Gruene and thought it was a quaint place. I understand they also filmed the movie "Michael" there with John Travolta. His picture is posted on one of the walls there. The dance hall scene in the movie was filmed in that dance hall.

Hey, You going to make it to New Braunfels?

denali_3,

Rain?!! In Texas?! Only kidding--I live in Abilene, a far piece from much rainfall. As a matter of fact, I lost my back yard (the grass anyway) due to the lack of any water. We've been on watering restriction here for a couple of years!

I'm also a transplant. I'm a transplanted Texan. I was born and rasied in Illinois (where they do actually have green grass) but have been here for over 20 years and wouldn't trade Texas for anything--that's where my grandkids are.

Nice to hear from you, though. If "y'all" are ever in this neck of the woods, give us a shout.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm pretty sure my wife and I are going to go. We'll stay at Potter's Creek as mentioned previously. Maybe we can establish a meeting place inside the Wurstfest grounds for anyone who might be coming.

Sure would be a good idea to have some Outbacker's Tee- shirts or baseball caps made up for identification purposes.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey gang, Kathy and I are trying to work out something to get off but don't know for sure yet. We got a surprise Friday, Kathy was put on night shift and has to work Saturdays until further notice. Still going to try and make it, havenâ€™t been out in 6 weeks and it's killing me.

Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glenn,

Sounds good. Glad you can make it! I'll look at my Wurstfest schedule and see where we could possibly hook up. Get back to you soon.

Vern,

Hope Kathy's schedule allows for you to be there in New Braunfels. Let us know.

summergames 84, think you can make it?

Looking forward to meeting y'all.

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Were sure gonna try and make it, will keep you posted.

Vern


----------

